# Baiting Laws



## Jbonerage14 (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought it was illegal to bait in Michigan. On todays episode of the spirit of the wild with Ted Nugent. He actually uses swamp donkey and says we are using swamp donkey on film? Isnt swamp donkey illegal? Just wanted to let any DNR boys know that hes baiting on national TV


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Baiting is legal in the U. P. and in enclosures.


----------

